# Tire Sizing



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Tire Sizing*








*225/50R16 92V*
The first number, *225* is the _section_ width of the tire, measured in millimeters.
This dimension is measured from sidewall to sidewall, i.e., at the tires widest
point (bulge to bulge). The second number  *50* is the aspect ratio. This is a ratio
of the height of the tire to the tire's sidewall height. Think of it like this: The 1st
dimension (225), */*(divided by) the 2nd dimension is represented here as a ratio
or fraction of the first dimension. And of course, *16* is the diameter. The R stands
for Radial, the tire's method of construction. As the Diagram shows, the number
92 is the Load Rating and the letter that follows is where the Speed rating is.
Together these two, are called the Service Description. 
...............................
Though a 305/25-19 may calculate to a correct overall diameter for a Mk IV,
you and I both know that that particular size just might not fit in the vehicle's
wheel well. Suffice it to say that for most scenarios, all of the "fun formulas,"
i.e., all of the calculations to ensure that you have the correct tire size/
dimensions, etc. are likely more so that you to brush up on your math
skills, ....but hey go ahead, knock yourself out.
.............................
Rest assured, weather you install a Plus or a Minus (Winter/Racing), Wheel &
Tire Package or tires, the size recomendations that The Tire Rack makes have
been calculated for your vehicle, assuring you of the best, most accurate and
correct fitment.
Speed Rating, Load Index & Service Description
P-Metric & Euro Metric Tire Sizing
Calculationg Tire Dimentions
Tire Size Conversion Chart
Speedometer Accuracy
Tire Size Information
The Plus Concept
...............................







[/URL]
......................................







[/URL]
.........................................Survey Results
...........................................Test Results

.









..*Tires*..*Wheels*..*Suspension*..*Brakes*
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


----------

